# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بهداشت حرفه ای

## viot123

با سلام

در مورد رشته ی بهداشت حرفه ای کسی میدونه بازار کارش چطوریه؟مثل پرستاری کار دنبالت میاد یا باید به دنبال کار بری و شانسیه؟حقوقش بر پایه سابقه کاریه یا تحصیلی؟

ممنون./

----------


## shima1996

*سلام.من خواهرم مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای میخونه یا همونhse....کارش زیاده وتوشرکت ها باید کار کنید...رشتشم مربوط به ایمنی محل کار هست...این متنم از جایی در اوردم خواستید بخونیدبازار کار مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای و آینده شغلیمهندس بهداشت حرفه ای می تواند در وزارتخانه های کار، تعاون و رفاه اجتماعی ، صنعت، معدن و تجارت ، جهاد کشاورزی ، نیرو ، بهداشت ، درمان و آموزش پزشکی و صنایع دفاعی مشغول به کار شود.سازمان ها ، شرکت ها و کارخانه های بزرگی مثل شرکت نفت ، ذوب آهن ، هواپیمایی کشوری ، ایران خودرو ، پلی اکریل دارای واحد بهداشت حرفه ای بسیار قوی هستند که در هر یک از این واحد ها چند مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای فعالیت می کنند . در حال حاضر بیش از ۵۰ درصد ازدانش آموختگان مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای نیز به طور تمام وقت یا پاره وقت در کارخانجات و سازمان های مختلف به عنوان مسئول بهداشت حرفه ای کار می کنند.علاقه مندان به حوزه آموزش و تدریس هم می توانند با داشتن مدارک تحصیلی عالی در مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای جذب دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی شوند.از آنجایی که اهمیت این شغل ، به تازگی در سال های اخیر برای کارخانجات و صنایع مختلف و …. ، مشخص شده است و آنها برای کاهش هزینه های خود به دنبال پیاده سازی شعار پیشگیری به جای درمان هستند، بازارکار مناسبی برای این شغل در کشور وجود داشته و آینده شغلی خوبی نیز پیش روی آن می باشد.میزان استخدام این شغل در برخی از کشورهای جهانآمریکا – پیش بینی ها نشان می دهد که میزان استخدام این شغل در بین سال های ۲۰۱۰ تا ۲۰۲۰، رشد ۹ درصدی خواهد داشت. در حالی که این عدد برای متوسط مشاغل ۱۴۴ درصد خواهد بود.استرالیا – در بازه زمانی ۵ سال گذشته میزان رشد استخدام این شغل ۸۹.۷ درصد بوده است. در حالی که این عدد برای متوسط مشاغل ۷.۸۸ درصد بوده است. پیش بینی ها رشد متوسطی را در آینده برای میزان رشد استخدام این شغل تخمین زده اند.حقوق و درآمد مهندس بهداشت حرفه ایمهندسان بهداشت حرفه ای که در بخش دولتی استخدام می شوند، مطابق با قانون مدیریت خدمات کشوری  حقوق دریافت می کنند. آنهایی هم که در بخش خصوصی فعالیت می کنند، بنا بر میزان تخصص، تجربه و نوع توافق صورت گرفته با کارفرمای خود، درآمدهای متفاوتی دارند.در جدیدترین پژوهش صورت گرفته در اواخر سال ۱۳۹۲ توسط تعدادی از متخصصان شغلی کشور، گروه های مختلف شغلی از نظر درآمدی مورد بررسی قرار گرفته اند. بر این اساس متوسط حقوق و درآمد مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای در سمت های مختلف شغلی و در رده های مختلف سازمانی (کارشناس، سرپرست و مدیر) استخراج شده است.برای مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای در هر سمت و در هر رده سازمانی حداقل، حداکثر و متوسط درآمد ماهیانه ذکر شده است. به عنوان مثال مهندسان بهداشت حرفه ای که در سمت کارشناس hse در رده کارشناس کار می کنند، در اواخر سال ۱۳۹۲، حداقل درآمد ۵۵۰۰۰۰ تومان، حداکثر درآمد ۱۹۸۰۰۰۰ تومان و متوسط درآمد ماهیانه ۱۱۰۰۰۰۰ تومان را داشته اند.درآمد ماهانه متخصص بهداشت حرفه ای در ایرانهمچنین از آنجا که تجربه و سابقه کاری یکی از عوامل موثر در تعیین حقوق و درآمد هر فردی از جمله مهندسان بهداشت حرفه ای می باشد، در بخش دیگری از این پژوهش، درآمد مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای از نظر سابقه کاری در رده های مختلف سازمانی مورد بررسی قرار گرفته است. همان طور که در تصویر زیر مشخص است در هر رده سازمانی با افزایش سابقه کاری، درآمد و حقوق مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای نیز افزایش می یابد.*

----------


## reza7007

> با سلام
> 
> در مورد رشته ی بهداشت حرفه ای کسی میدونه بازار کارش چطوریه؟مثل پرستاری کار دنبالت میاد یا باید به دنبال کار بری و شانسیه؟حقوقش بر پایه سابقه کاریه یا تحصیلی؟
> 
> ممنون./


راستش من خواهرم بهداشت حرفه ای میخونه من علاوه بر چیزایی ک شیما خانوم گفت ی چیزایی بت میگم
اگه بعد از گرفتن لیسانس میخاسته باشی بری کارخونه یا شرکت تقاضا بیشتره چون برای اونا گرفتن لیسانس با پایه حقوقی کمتر از فوق لیسانس به صرفه تره ولی اگه دکترا بگیری برای هیات علمی شدن دانشگاه بهتره
بعدم اگه بعد لیسانس بری شرکت اندازه گیری(نور,صداو...) بهتر از کارخونس بنظرم اگرم خودت بتونی شرکت اندازه گیری بزنی هم ک نونت تو روغنه
در ضمن کارشون هم تو کارخونه ها زیاد مشکل نیست
سوال داشتی در خدمتم

----------


## viot123

> راستش من خواهرم بهداشت حرفه ای میخونه من علاوه بر چیزایی ک شیما خانوم گفت ی چیزایی بت میگم
> اگه بعد از گرفتن لیسانس میخاسته باشی بری کارخونه یا شرکت تقاضا بیشتره چون برای اونا گرفتن لیسانس با پایه حقوقی کمتر از فوق لیسانس به صرفه تره ولی اگه دکترا بگیری برای هیات علمی شدن دانشگاه بهتره
> بعدم اگه بعد لیسانس بری شرکت اندازه گیری(نور,صداو...) بهتر از کارخونس بنظرم اگرم خودت بتونی شرکت اندازه گیری بزنی هم ک نونت تو روغنه
> در ضمن کارشون هم تو کارخونه ها زیاد مشکل نیست
> سوال داشتی در خدمتم


سلام


بعد از گرفتن مدرک لیسانس باید گشت که کدوم کارخونه نیاز داره یا کلا میشه جذب دولت شد؟ حقوقش هم اگه سال 95 هم حساب کنیم خیلی کمه خرج یه نفر رو نمیده با این مشکلات عدیده.
 در مورد بهداشت محیط چی؟بازار کارش بهتره ؟

----------


## reza7007

> سلام
> 
> 
> بعد از گرفتن مدرک لیسانس باید گشت که کدوم کارخونه نیاز داره یا کلا میشه جذب دولت شد؟ حقوقش هم اگه سال 95 هم حساب کنیم خیلی کمه خرج یه نفر رو نمیده با این مشکلات عدیده.
>  در مورد بهداشت محیط چی؟بازار کارش بهتره ؟


راستش این رشته نسبت به بهداشت محیط برا پسرا بهتره البته بهداشت محیطم بد نیست
نه باید دنبال کار بگردی والا اونجوری که خواهرم میگفت اگه مثلا بری یه شرکت اندازه گیری بهتر از کارخونس مثلا برای این کارخونه هایی ک میخان ایزو یا چیز دیگه بگیرن میری طراحی نور میکنی اندازه گیری نور و صدا انجام میدی یه پول خوب تو عرض مثلا یه هفته انجام این کارا میگیری 
کارخونه های بزرگو نمیدونم ولی من الان ی خانومی رو تو شهرستان میشناسم ک کار چند کارخونه رو برعهده داره الانم برای استخدام دانشگاه علوم پزشکی درس میخونه

----------

